# My Cryptocoryne and Laegenandra culture



## Phil Edwards (11 May 2015)

Hey folks,

I posted this pic in my aquarium build thread not knowing this sub-forum was here and thought I should start a journal in the appropriate location.  



Stats
*Planted 5/4/15
*40x14x14 inch (estimated, not measured) plastic storage box
*38 species of Cryptocoryne and Laegenandra.  The complete list eludes me right now
*Pots are pilfered plastic product jars with a 1/2" hole drilled on the side at the bottom with a bit of plastic mesh to keep the growing medium in the jar.
*Growing medium is old Brightwell Aquatics FlorinVolcanit Rio Cafe from the old 300 gallon
*100% weekly water change with tank water.  Currently adding 60ppm NO3 and 8ppm PO4 2x/week so the water's got plenty of goodies for the plants.
*Light is sun only.  The container gets a couple of hours of direct afternoon/evening sun and ambient light the rest of the day.
*Top has 3x 1/2 inch holes evenly spaced for ventilation

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Phil Edwards (13 May 2015)

*5.13.15 Update*-

Did a 100% water change and cleaning with the shop vac and replaced the water with 4 gallons from the 60gal.  Removed dead or dying leaves and found my first ever C. zukalii spathe.  Pretty happy with that one!







Thanks for watching!


----------



## ismayandi (1 Jun 2015)

Hi Phil,
is the container completely sealed or there is a hole for gas exchange ?


----------



## Phil Edwards (1 Jun 2015)

Hello ismayandi,

There are three 1/2-inch holes for gas exchange.  It still stays pretty humid in there and I'm considering increasing either the number or size of vents.


----------

